# U.S. forest officials curb ATVs



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

U.S. forest officials curb ATVs

New maps will determine which paths are off-limits
The U.S. Forest Service has begun imposing travel restrictions on ATVs and other off-road vehicles nationally, ending their long-standing permission to go almost anywhere. 

The move marks the end of the principle that forest lands are "open unless designated closed" to motor vehicles and instead establishes that they are "closed unless designated open."

http://www.denverpost.com/ci_6727627


----------



## jampg (Jan 27, 2007)

Well that smells. I'm not surprised though.


----------



## Shotgun (Jun 10, 2000)

jampg said:


> Well that smells. I'm not surprised though.


And guess who caused it.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

As much as I am against governmental intrusion into our lives, this was a long time coming. The damage I have seen over the years by people cluelessly riding along streambanks promoting erosion and subsequent siltation etc...... irks me to no end.


----------



## Z15 (Sep 8, 2007)

The land abuse is bad up here in the da UP too. Lots of young kids riding everywhere and anywhere with no regard for private property as well as anything else. I see some older guys in their 20's etc behaving just as bad by drinking and using the ATV to get from bar to bar. I read recently in the paper were several were charged with DUI on a ATV. 

I ride ATV;s myself and am  at what I see the kids doing to the land. People are getting fed up around here with it. But the police got better things to do than chase these morons. We have people blocking trails to ATV's that always let them use the snowmobile trails in the summer but what some have done has led to fences going up till the snow flies. Most all the trails now have signs warning riders to stay on the trail.


----------

